# Heat Transfer or Vinyl in this case?



## jfar (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello. I'm contemplating on whether I should use plastisol transfers or heat transfer vinyl for my sportswear brand. I have experience in neither and have a few questions. 

My main concern is the types of materials plastisol can be printed on permanently without damaging the garment. polyurethane bags (images attached), 100% polyester sportswear material (over sublimated printed sportswear). 

also, here is my post asking my concerns with Vinyl Heat transfers if any of you know stuff about that. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t257193.html#post1467161

thanks for any help!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat press vinyl and plastisol transfers are the same material (PVC), just applied differently.....Having said that, you listed materials that are not the best candidates for any kind of heat press application....You may have to screen print these types of materials....


----------



## jfar (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

That's a problem for me... Silk screening isn't an option because it's too expensive to have a printer do small batches. Maybe I should try using permanent die cut stickers or something. Since heat transfer plastisol and normal silk screen printed plastisol uses the same plastisol ink, do you think heat transfer plastisol won't work because of the temperature factor? I had thought polyurethane materials can withstand quite a lot of heat. 

also, attached this time is an image to the sportswear material I was talking about. I shouldn't run into any problems using heat transfer vinyl on this right? I've read that vinyl heat transfer is primarily used for sportswear numbering and lettering. 

Thanks again


----------



## edgette (Sep 9, 2009)

For a dye sublimated jersey I would use a plotter cut, heat transfer vinyl. You will have to try some different settings for pressure to minimize the dye migration (depending on the colors you use). 

For example, I know if I use specialty materials thermoflex plus (I like this material for it's softer feel) and want to put white name/numbers on that jersey, I better put a black outline around the letters because it will bleed badly through the white. I also have to turn the pressure down a little bit or it will still bleed through the black.

With the stahls cad cut, the dye migration isn't as bad for me but it does feel heavier and have a different look when you are finished.


----------



## jfar (Sep 15, 2013)

edgette said:


> For a dye sublimated jersey I would use a plotter cut, heat transfer vinyl. You will have to try some different settings for pressure to minimize the dye migration (depending on the colors you use).
> 
> For example, I know if I use specialty materials thermoflex plus (I like this material for it's softer feel) and want to put white name/numbers on that jersey, I better put a black outline around the letters because it will bleed badly through the white. I also have to turn the pressure down a little bit or it will still bleed through the black.
> 
> With the stahls cad cut, the dye migration isn't as bad for me but it does feel heavier and have a different look when you are finished.



So you are saying that white numbers and letterings using heat press vinyl is tricky. Do you recommend any particular brands where the colors underneath won't bleed through? I have also heard opinions that the cameo sillhouette cutter which I was planning on getting doesn't have enough down pressure to cut through some thicker vinyls. What is your opinion on this?


----------



## edgette (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have extensive experience with many materials though I can say I have only seen one material designed specifically for dye sublimation. That was stahls sub block. It is for solvent printers but you could just use a cutter on it. I only used it once, thought I followed all of the instructions and every piece failed for the guys using the jerseys. 

So from the materials I have used I would recommend stahls cad cut. You will need to test the settings on the dye sub jersyes to find what works best, but you should be doing that with any material. 

I don't have any experience with that cutter. The cutter I had before my 54" graphtec was yhe gcc expert 24. That will cut any of the heat transfer or sign vinyls you want and I believe its in the $400 range. I would look there to start with a basic cutter. I know I made good money with mine before I upgraded.


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

Stahls Thermo Film is known for resisting dye migration.


----------

